# Johann Wilhelm Wilms - Flute Concerto in D major, Op.24



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Performers: Martin Sandhoff (Flute) with the Kölner Akademie


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's a nice work, but I would be okay with not ever hearing it again - good.


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

I like this piece very much - as well as the other music composed by Johann Wilhelm Wilms. I think this composer is really underrated.


----------



## RussianFlute (Jul 26, 2021)

I find it be another rather insufferable flute work written during that time period. Much like Mozart's flute concertos, which are some of the least inspired music possibly ever written. But alas, I am rather biased against much of that which was written in the classical style. Hopefully other people can enjoy it more.


----------



## Mister Meow (10 mo ago)

Not my favorite flute piece ever, but I liked it OK.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

A pleasant, elegant, likeable, good concerto, one more of it's time. I found it a bit too derivative of Mozart. A 6.5 out of 10 for my taste.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Almost all is being said .I prefer his symphonies. .


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Somewhat predictable and repetitive, but also with a good deal creative instrumentation, including the interplay with the other wind instruments. Whether I'm in the mood for such rather conventional music from that time will vary from day to day; I tend to find more freshness say in Weber, Kuhlau, Hummel and possibly Devienne, for example. Overall, I voted 'good' anyway.


----------

